# Marijuana used for illness



## Mari (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm doing a research, so could someone help me with these questions. Which are most popular illnesses, which are treated by marijuana? And which one is most dangerous, non-controllable for human, but still cured and controlled in norms by marijuana? Thank you for answering.


----------



## gumball (Jan 20, 2011)

Mari said:


> I'm doing a research, so could someone help me with these questions. Which are most popular illnesses, which are treated by marijuana? And which one is most dangerous, non-controllable for human, but still cured and controlled in norms by marijuana? Thank you for answering.


try this link. the list is very comprehensive. it is in someone else's thread, but its there! there may also be multiple versions online. Googles search is much better than RIU's, so try to google for better results. 

https://www.rollitup.org/medical-marijuana-news/305016-multiple-schlerosis-strain-advice.html#post3847904


----------



## gumball (Jan 20, 2011)

here is another link which may help you. 

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/medical-marijuana-facts-information/131968-medical-marijuana-strain-guide.html


----------



## Oldreefer (Jan 20, 2011)

I've lived with MS for 10 years.....I use sativa hybrids, hazes.... for their energy, sometimes pain relief, muscle spasms and sleep....I attend MS meeting often where maryjane is often touted as great medicine for MS.....I agree whole heartedly.


----------



## gumball (Jan 20, 2011)

Oldreefer said:


> I've lived with MS for 10 years.....I use sativa hybrids, hazes.... for their energy, sometimes pain relief, muscle spasms and sleep....I attend MS meeting often where maryjane is often touted as great medicine for MS.....I agree whole heartedly.


the person who started that thread, DanielsGB, is actually starting some breeding to create a strain that will help MS more.


----------



## Mari (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for those links!


----------



## gumball (Jan 21, 2011)

You are welcome  I hope it helps you with your pain


----------



## Ganymede (Feb 3, 2011)

I had completely life-crippling acute anxiety disorder, paxil and celexa both failed where around 1g/per day of any indica strain marijuana completely enables me to live a normal life.


----------



## trublue (Feb 5, 2011)

Ganymede said:


> I had completely life-crippling acute anxiety disorder, paxil and celexa both failed where around 1g/per day of any indica strain marijuana completely enables me to live a normal life.


 I have the exact same thing and any anti depressant just made it worse...The thing is when I get a panic/anxiety attack cannabis is the only thing that brings me back down. I would say Cannabis is the best medicine for anxiety related disorders. 
Raspect


----------

